# Quilting is a great hobby of mine...anyone else out there?



## Sandy L Hurd

I have made several quilts but now I am more into making table runners and smaller items. I would love to see what other folks are working on. Anyone want to share?


----------



## bettyirene

beautiful - particularly love the one with the deers


----------



## Conchalea

I've been quilting-so far 2 quilts for 2 sets of former students, one for my daughter, & I'm working on 2 for myself. The ones for others weren't very large. I'm making a smaller art-type quilt & a twin-sized one for myself. I'll try to post a few pictures later.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Thank you, the deer were in panels I had purchased from Walmart, so I had to make a sashing so I could use the panels. Also made the pillow cases from the panels. It was for a hunter to use in his cabin, so it was rather appropriate.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Thank you, the deer were in panels I had purchased from Walmart, so I had to make a sashing so I could use the panels. Also made the pillow cases from the panels. It was for a hunter to use in his cabin, so it was rather appropriate.

Please forgive me, I am not used to responding and put your message in the wrong place!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

The quilts are beautiful, and so much precise work. I do not quilt, no patience, but my sister does, and she makes beautiful items to. Hope to see more quilts.


----------



## monic1953

I love quilting as well. 

I mix my quilt with xstitch and fabric. The first picture is I spy quilt. Some with fabric and some stitched squares. 
The other one is also a mix of fabric and xstitch squares Precious moments.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

As you can see, I responded to the wrong message. I am not used to KP. I love how you put these colors together. I have a few more pics I will try to find of items I have quilted. I have a large stash of material and sometime I will make a quilt to use it all up. Just haven't found the right pattern yet. Also, a friend would like me to make a tshirt quilt, now that will be a new experience.


----------



## Tapraol

I also quilt and love to see pictures of what everyone is doing. Especially love your snowman quilt. I also mostly make small items now. Last year I made 7 quilts (small) for charity.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I love your quilts. Here I was sitting her bored to death today, and all you quilters out there are just making my day! I love the black sashing, makes everything stand out. The heart are adorable on the second quilt. It is soooo nice to share pictures and ideas. I have a lot of table runners, but cannot seem to locate the pictures, will just have to keep trying. Thanks again for the beautiful pics.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I used to make large quilts, but found "at my tender age" it is difficult for me to hand quilt anymore. I can manage to do stippling on the machine for my table runners and that is a lot of fun. So, I guess I have downsized my ideas somewhat! Love the red/white/blue afghan. Keep the pics and stories coming. It is making my day! Sandy in Central Maine


----------



## monic1953

Here is two more. Those were raffled to raise money for cancer.

I must have done close to 20 quilts now. Some for raffles and other for family member and friends.


----------



## bettyirene

I so envy all you quilters - I am hopeless at sewing.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Okay...... the quilts are beautiful and the little dog has his paws in the picture,how cute. always love seeing quilts from other folks, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## spiritwalker

I did hand quilt for many years. My vision has declined and
I was forced to stop since I can no longer do 12 stitches to the
inch as I was taught by my great grandmother.


----------



## Designer1234

There is a new section on KP which opened recently called "other crafts" some absolutely wonderful work is posted there.

If you don't know how to find it - go to 'my profile' at the top of this page (in the small print above'create new topic)' click on it, and you will see a place where it says* sections*

you will see the *Other Crafts* and you can subscribe to it. _ If you are interested in the Workshops on KP you can also subscribe to 
Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 as well_. The sections will then be on your home page and will be included in the Daily Digest. These quilts would fit in beautifully there.

Have fun. by the way, I am an art quilter and some of my work is there as well. I hope you will all check out this great new section. Designer1234


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I used to love to hand quilt and yes, I would see just how many stitches I could make per inch. My poor fingers were like pin cushions from keeping one hand under the quilt. Hand stitching is truly an art. Between my eye sight and my fingers not working so well, it is best that I just make smaller items, or give in and have them stitched by machine. I used to think that was disgraceful, but I have now changed my mind and thankful for a nice lady who does my top stitching for me.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I am going to have to find you and thank you for the information. I do not know my way around here yet. BTW I like your knitted scarf also.


----------



## mmrmein

I love to paper piece quilts when I have the time and money.
Here is one of my favorite sites. Have a look around. If you sign up for the newsletter, you get a free block a month.

http://www.silverliningsoriginals.com/


----------



## nanciann

Sandy L Hurd said:


> I have made several quilts but now I am more into making table runners and smaller items. I would love to see what other folks are working on. Anyone want to share?


Love your work.

I haven't done much quilting recently but have a large quilt have finished and still on the frame...waiting..

I did so many quilts for my newborn grandchildren through the years that I have stopped counting...but again they are all having children of their own now and I am about all quilted out...but it was certainly a fun thing to do...


----------



## Designer1234

Sandy L Hurd said:


> I am going to have to find you and thank you for the information. I do not know my way around here yet. BTW I like your knitted scarf also.


Thanks for the kind words -- check out the new section, there is some outstanding work there.


----------



## Tapraol

Love to paper piece. They turn out so perfect and you can use scraps of fabric. I've made a few blocks for the quilt I'm making for my son. I did a whole quilt paper piecing of the Lemoyne Star and used about 120 fabrics in it. So much easier than y seams.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Hi,
Sorry to be so "thick" I did go to Create New Topic and then chose other crafts, but that is as far as I got......


----------



## Designer1234

I just answered you on the "other crafts' section so you are subscribed there - I gave you some more info I think . just post your pictures there like you did here and check out all the wonderful crafts.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Thank you, You are so sweet.


----------



## mama879

I just started quilting I know have 46 squares and just cut enough to have 60 squares. This is for the double hour glass quilt I'm going to put 2 inch squares of all the colors around the border then a off white border past that. Hopefully I will have the squares all done by the weekend. We are getting more snow on Wednesday so another snow day inside. This is not all of them only the first 26.


----------



## monic1953

Sandy L Hurd said:


> Okay...... the quilts are beautiful and the little dog has his paws in the picture,how cute. always love seeing quilts from other folks, keep the pictures coming!


My boston terrier was checking my work. Lol


----------



## Sue Fish

Sandy L Hurd said:


> I have made several quilts but now I am more into making table runners and smaller items. I would love to see what other folks are working on. Anyone want to share?


I have made tons of quilts over 25 years or so


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Very nice! Yes, I heard on the weather tonight more snow on its way. Great day to stay in side and cook & sew....... well, if you can only choose one........sew!  Be sure to post another picture as you continue working on this beautiful quilt.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

What beautiful quilts! I am so glad to hear and see so many quilters and quilts. It sure has made my day.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

love it, keep me posted on the results. It sure is pretty.


----------



## WindingRoad

Sandy L Hurd said:


> I have made several quilts but now I am more into making table runners and smaller items. I would love to see what other folks are working on. Anyone want to share?


I bought about 16 fat quarters at A.C. Moore and I have a beautiful Husqvarna sitting right here on my dining room table. Oh...... I suppose I should start cutting soon. I made three quilts back in the last century. 1990's. One was a log cabin, Irish something, and Trip around the World. Got a book called strip quilting. Where you join them all and then cut one off a strip and then 2 off the next strip etc. I think.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I have never done paper piecing, I must check that out.


----------



## DHobbit

Don't quilt. Worse quilter in the world... but I DO love cuddling under them.

BEAUTIFUL WORK ! !


----------



## DHobbit

OOPS ! I take that back. my MOTHER is the worse quilter in the world... I come in second


----------



## cbjlinda

Yes I love quilting. have been doing it for years. so tell me where did you find that adorable snowman pattern! would make a great wall quilt. right now I am working on a dresdon quilt the short dresdon and some cupcake hotpads .


Sandy L Hurd said:


> I have made several quilts but now I am more into making table runners and smaller items. I would love to see what other folks are working on. Anyone want to share?


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

You are right, nothing like cuddling under a quilt! Enjoy!


----------



## Stevens

I love the snowmen. So cute! Quilting is another favorite hobby.


----------



## tweeter

your work is beautiful. I love the snowmen and my DH would love the deer bedspread


----------



## Greeneyedleo49

I just started quilting this past December and I'm hooked! This is my first quilt which I made for my grandson for Christmas, and he loves it. I have two more, but they aren't finished yet. I'll post pictures when they're done,


----------



## Sue Fish

Greeneyedleo49 said:


> I just started quilting this past December and I'm hooked! This is my first quilt which I made for my grandson for Christmas, and he loves it. I have two more, but they aren't finished yet. I'll post pictures when they're done,


Looks super!!


----------



## Greeneyedleo49

Sue Fish said:


> Looks super!!


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Sue Fish

Greeneyedleo49 said:


> Thanks, Sue!


where in Ct? we have a home there too..in Raleigh now..no snow


----------



## TFurlo

I am a "beginner". Have spent hours online searching quilting sites and shops. Recently got involved with a group making quilts for "Underground Railroad" which is a shelter for abused women/their children. The squares/rectangles come to me all cut all I have to do is sew them together, great practice. The group meets once a month from 10:00 am-3:00 pm to put the quilts together, they are all tied. Looking forward to my first sewing day with them this Thursday! Now I'm obsessed with knitting and quilting!


----------



## lsatkow

I enjoyed seeing your quilts--love to see what other people are doing. Attached are a picture of two of my projects. B&W quilt has vintage buttons sewn in each square. Birds are fusible applique with button stitch around each bird then hand quilted after top was pieced.


----------



## Greeneyedleo49

Sue Fish said:


> where in Ct? we have a home there too..in Raleigh now..no snow


We are in Tolland. We have snow and it's cold...16 degrees!


----------



## Brianna9301

Wow; your quilts are fantastic! My brother would love that deer one...
I have never made a quilt before, but I have made a few quilt bags. I really want to make a quilt someday though! Maybe I will take a class this summer...


----------



## Justme

I love to quilt. Well I love to piece and then send it to be quilted. LOL


----------



## Janeway

I make scrap quilts for charity out of fabric that is donated to me.


----------



## francine leroux

wow.......where i find the pattern...............tres beau....merci


----------



## God's Girl

Love the snow man hanging. I quilt a lot and teach quilting at my local tech school in the evening adult education program. I enjoy showing others the beauty of the art.


----------



## jannyjo

Oh I love to quilt too , Now I do mostly on machine but I do have to put my hand work in their too. AS long as I can still see well enough, I'll add some in .Even if its just stitching down the boarder. Ya all do such nice work.


----------



## MAS

I also love quilting -- When my daughter and I get together we always have a together quilt project. She is in Washington state -- I am in Nebraska. She is left handed and never quite took to knitting.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Thank you. I will hang it in my dining room at Christmas time.


----------



## clickerMLL

I've been quilting for about 20 years, and at the moment am finishing a whole cloth quilt for a queen-size bed. Next up is a Baltimore quilt, for which I have all the fabrics and threads collected, plus 12 of the traditional patterns copied and ready to use.

When I travel by ship I almost always take piecing with me -- one block for each day on board. Each piece for each block is already cut and marked, and all of the pieces for one block are in a separate mailing envelope. Threads, thimbles, scissors, and other essential tools for hand-stitching are in a small quilted and zipper-close "box" that squishes nicely in my luggage. I have found that some quiet time stitching in a large lounge in the afternoon is a great way to meet people.

All that being said, I am putting the quilting aside in a couple of days and planning to knit myself two or three pair of socks while I veg out in front of the Olympics on TV.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

What a nice idea. I am interested in the circular cushion at the upper left of your picture. Just curious if that was made out of cans? I have a lot of strips all cut out for a quilt. Unfortunately, I have read the instructions over and over and it just is not clear. I am so disappointed, but will regroup and do something else pretty. Thank you for sharing your quilts. IT is becoming a long winter in Maine and chatting and sharing pictures of beautiful quilts really makes my day. Thank you again.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I like your design, it may just be the answer to using up my strips that I intended for another quilt, but could not figure out the directions. Very very nice.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I will have to Google a Baltimore Quilt. You have me curious about that. I just finished piecing a over-sized King Size quilt for our bed. Because I cannot hand quilt anymore I have shipped it out to be machine stitched. In ways I feel like that is cheating, but my hands and my eyes just are not what they used to be. I think it is called, the aging process, but I am gonna fight it all the way! :thumbup:


----------



## TFurlo

I teach beginner knitting through adult ed at one of our area high schools!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

oh, please share a pic of your cupcake hotpads! That sounds like a perfect project to make for the teachers at school. In regards to my snowmen, I purchased this great book a few years ago. "Christmas at Bear's Paw Ranch" by Eleanor Burns & staff. I have also watched a lot of her videos on youtube. Many of the projects in this book she teaches on youtube. I hope I have been helpful.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

What a nice thing to do! You get to enjoy sewing and at the same time you are helping others. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

IF you have made quilt bags, girl you are ready to make a quilt. Just look around online, especially on you tube and you will be off and running on your own. I took a sewing class with a girlfriend a few years ago. Really, I did it to make her feel comfortable. I was so bored and really did not care for the quilt, along with I spent a ton of money. From that day on I decided, unless you are doing it for the fellowship, save your money and just sew sew sew! I had made quilts years ago, when you used scissors to cut the fabric and a yardstick. Long before rotary cutters and all the wonderful templates that are available today. With all that being said, guess you can tell I am NOT a teenager! lol


----------



## altogirl

Love your snowmen! Here's a baby quilt I recently finished.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I just signed up, thank you so much.


----------



## vjh1530

I love quilting! I am just finishing a wall quilt of owls that is a growth chart for my niece's baby. I love looking at everyone's photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Oh! I love the bright colors.............and oh my look at the green grass! It will be a long time before I see any of that in Maine. You did such a nice job on the quilt with such unique material. Very nice!


----------



## altogirl

Thank you for the kind words. That picture was actually taken last summer. Right now, there's snow on the ground here in Salt Lake City!


----------



## TFurlo

Cute! How did you quilt it?


----------



## altogirl

I quilted it in a simple diagonal pattern on my sewing machine. I don't think I'd try doing that on anything larger than a baby quilt unless I had a machine with a larger throat. Wishful thinking!


----------



## TFurlo

I am a very beginner so bear with me! Did you just mark each square and then sew over it? When you do this kind of quilting do you sew with a bigger stitch?


----------



## totalwitch

I really love your quilts. I'm a beginner quilter and starting to design my first quilt for my soon-to-be grandson. I've found many sites on how to make the squares but none on how to put together with batting and backing or on designs for stitching. If any one knows where to find one please let me know.


----------



## TFurlo

I too am a very beginner quilter. Check out Missouri Star Quilting Company. It is a shop in Missouri and has many tutorials and ideas. You can watch the videos over and over again, I really like "Jenny" she makes it all look sooooooooo easy! I hope to visit the shop someday, sounds awesome.


----------



## Ronie

What a great thread.... I followed both posts  I love quilts... you know this morning I walked past my Machine and my livingroom window and I said I need to do some sewing today!!! and then I see this post.. I think its time... I don't have a pressing knitting or crochet project going now.. besides those are "quiet time" projects...

I have made a few quilts.. I learned the hard way and was thrilled when our quilting industry started making things much easier for us... I am grateful that I did learn the hard way because I picked up skills they don't teach anymore


----------



## totalwitch

I've looked for this link but couldn't find it.


----------



## TFurlo

Just google Missouri Star Quilt Company, it should come up.


----------



## sewbeth

Quilter here I quilt mostly for an abused Women's shelter have done 6 since Xmas. Has been very cold here so not getting out much so good time to sew.


----------



## sewbeth

Here are 2 of them completed. Mostly scrappy ones as we use donated fabric.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

I love you work. I do mostly banners and baby quilts. I joined a quilting guild to see what I could learn but I only go once a month but have attended a few work shops. My work is usually for gifts at xmas so I never get pictures taken. I started quilting to use up all the material I had left over from projects I worked on when the children were growing up. But I come to realize that quilters use mostly cotton or cotton/polyester blend and most of my stash is jean, corduroy ,knits, nylon , rayon, well you get the picture. I have done some table runners and banners with a mixture of those fabrics and cotton and they turn out fine but would never pass a quilting test because of the fabrics. 
I didn't want to have to get rid of my fabrics and purchase cottons so I am trying to find things to do with what I have.

I have taken out my knitting to see what trouble I can get into there. This forum is great for ideas. And everyone is so crafty. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

http://www.missouriquiltco.com/


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

http://www.missouriquiltco.com Check out Jennie, she will help you with anything. Once you sign up you will receive daily deals. She writes the most interesting descriptions, she will keep you smiling.


----------



## Janet Baeth

Would love to find pattern for 'yin yang' quilt. Maybe bargello? Any ideas appreciated!


----------



## runswithscissors

I recently asked a friend who is a quilting instructor about stitches per inch. Her response was wonderful . . . Do not worry about how many stitches per inch you quilt just be consistent, if you quilt 6 stitches per inch all of the time that is what is important. It made me feel better as I did not do hereitage quilting on the quilt we just raffled off for my local Habitat for Humanity affiliate.


----------



## loufa

Sue Fish said:


> I have made tons of quilts over 25 years or so


I absolutely love the lace trimmed quilt. That has my little GD's name all over it.
You do amazing work. Thank you for posting the photos. They inspire me.


----------



## Theresa Sullivan

Hi,
I also quilt for the oldest quilt club in Oregon as a charity effort. I am just finishing some new quilts that are my first. I also crochet, embroidery, and applique.
Theresa


----------



## Cassews

Very nice .. Thanks for sharing .. Do you belong to the Quilting Board ? its okay for tips !


----------



## Woefkins

Another part-time quilter. I started a double bed quilt for our second bedroom and finished the center-panel, now for the side, top and bottom panels!! Just so much knit and crochet work to do. When it is finished, I'll post the pics. This is my own design.
Thanks for posting your quilts.
Hannet


----------



## Theresa Sullivan

Hi,
No quilting board but belong to Skip-A-Week quilt club out of Estacada
Theresa


----------



## Byrdgal

I DO really do a lot of things but just don't know how to post photos on here. My daughter did take a photo and did the one post I did quite a while ago.
Some time when I can get some time---I will try to get her to take some photos of things I have done, but have given many away.


----------



## Janeway

altogirl said:


> Love your snowmen! Here's a baby quilt I recently finished.


Beautiful!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

What a nice job and such a worthy project. I particularly like the first one, exceptional. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Judyh

Theresa Sullivan said:


> Hi,
> No quilting board but belong to Skip-A-Week quilt club out of Estacada
> Theresa


You really should try the quilting board. It has nice people willing to help with anything, and there are great ideas every day.


----------



## sewbeth

Where do you find the Quilting Board


----------



## Judyh

I am so computer challenged!!
I don't know how to put a link on here, but if you want to PM your email address, I will send it to the site. 
If you want to contact them, their email address is:

QuiltingBoard.com <[email protected]>


----------



## Ellemck

I love quilting, too.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I love how you put the colors together, very nice.


----------



## sewbeth

Thanks I found the site also found out I am already a member.


----------



## Abbertonia

spiritwalker said:


> I did hand quilt for many years. My vision has declined and
> I was forced to stop since I can no longer do 12 stitches to the
> inch as I was taught by my great grandmother.


I also have only hand quilted. I made my daughter a single bed patchwork bedspread in various coloured cotton patterns and it turned out really well. It took forever though and now I only make small pieces. Cushion covers are very popular at the moment.


----------



## altogirl

I used a yardstick and some sharp chalk to draw the diagonal lines. The chalk just washes out.


----------



## Misty Mama

I've quilted for 22 years, not so much the last few years... I'm back to piecing again for quilts for our graduates at church... And of course baby quilts....never enough tine to do all my hobbies, must be why I listen to audio books while knitting, sewing or crochet upping.


----------



## Joan L

I'm a quilter too. These are a few I have recently made.


----------



## sewbeth

great work. Alltho I say it's not work if you enjoy it.


----------



## Lynn K2

I also quilt.I am embroidering one now. Have done Jenny Haskins and Anita goodesigns one Not tried hoop sisters yet pattern is expensive. I also made Simons Follies


----------



## Suecpee

I was going to say yes, I just started but after seeing all the photos, I only sew, no quilting yet...


----------



## Theresa Sullivan

Hi,
How do I look the quilting board up?
Theresa


----------



## Woefkins

Joan L, I see your last quilt has your kitty's seal of approval!! All your quilts are lovely. I really like your colour choices - blue gives a quilt such a serene look. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Marieta

I am a quilter as well. Have been doing quilting since 2000. It is a passion of mine and I have made too many quilts to even mention, but here are a few pics to show. I love hand applique. Blue Bird was mad entirely by hand except for the two inner borders and the binding that were stitched. My winter quilt for my bed.


----------



## Marieta

One more quilt that special meaning. I made this wall hanging for my eldest son's 50th birthday. He was living in Singapore - just loves the East, so I made this Japanese inspired quilt. He loves it!


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Sandy L Hurd said:


> I have made several quilts but now I am more into making table runners and smaller items. I would love to see what other folks are working on. Anyone want to share?


Hi Sandy, I've made a few cot quilts in my time, but I only make them for people who I know will appreciate them. Hope you like them. Jane


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Sandy L Hurd said:


> Okay...... the quilts are beautiful and the little dog has his paws in the picture,how cute. always love seeing quilts from other folks, keep the pictures coming!


Hi Sandy, it's me again. This is a Japanese quilt I design for my daughter. I made it in King Size. Each corner has been hand embroidered with a Japanese inspired picture. The centre piece is all appliqued. I don't do piecing, find it frustrating but love applique. Hope you like it. Jane


----------



## cathie02664

What talent we have here.. great job everyone


----------



## mama879

Here is the Quilting Boards link:
This is the sign in page but you can figure out where to go on it. Have fun and you should join it it is free and a lot to learn there they are all very nice.
http://www.quiltingboard.com/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1389489609-1915a7cdc861ef97269af848d028fe989e9d2cbb


----------



## mama879

I love all the quilts. I can't wait to finish my first and start another but I can't decide on it cause I have seen so many patterns. Thank you every one for sharing.


----------



## Janeway

Ozzie Jane said:


> Hi Sandy, I've made a few cot quilts in my time, but I only make them for people who I know will appreciate them. Hope you like them. Jane


Absolutely breath taking!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I love how you have placed the colors together.


Ellemck said:


> I love quilting, too.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Hi Jane, I just found out how to add to your message, I was doing it all wrong yesterday. Now, I do not have pictures of your quilts?? Wonder what I am doing wrong...... hmmm


Janeway said:


> Absolutely breath taking!


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Oh my word! That is absolutely gorgeous! I have not done much applique. I did try my luck with the snowmen, I felt like I was playing paper dolls again. We used to cut pictures dresses etc. out of the Sears and Roebuck catalogue. I bet most kids nowadays would scratch their head to that idea. lol This quilt is so unique, did you enter it in a quilt show?


Ozzie Jane said:


> Hi Sandy, it's me again. This is a Japanese quilt I design for my daughter. I made it in King Size. Each corner has been hand embroidered with a Japanese inspired picture. The centre piece is all appliqued. I don't do piecing, find it frustrating but love applique. Hope you like it. Jane


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

I love the blue bird, and I like how you took a hexagon? and then made a square, very clever. I noticed you have a little doggie who was admiring your quilt also. This is just so much fun seeing quilts from all over the world........ How could I ever be depressed on a snowy day in Maine with so many people sharing the beautiful handcrafted items. I love it!


Marieta said:


> I am a quilter as well. Have been doing quilting since 2000. It is a passion of mine and I have made too many quilts to even mention, but here are a few pics to show. I love hand applique. Blue Bird was mad entirely by hand except for the two inner borders and the binding that were stitched. My winter quilt for my bed.


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

Did you purchase a panel for the baby quilt? I think I would like to make one like that...... love it.


Ozzie Jane said:


> Hi Sandy, I've made a few cot quilts in my time, but I only make them for people who I know will appreciate them. Hope you like them. Jane


----------



## Grannie maggie

Thank you all for showing your stunning quilts, absolutely super. After not being able to knit much lately due to all my pain, I have started to do some quilting. I am not going reach this standard but hope to enjoy it.

Thanks all for sharing.


----------



## Joan L

Thank you for the compliments. My daughter chose the fabrics for her quilt (along with the pattern). And yes, blue is one of my favorites. I had enough "leftovers" from the goose chase quilt to make another lap quilt. I love leftovers.


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Sandy L Hurd said:


> Oh my word! That is absolutely gorgeous! I have not done much applique. I did try my luck with the snowmen, I felt like I was playing paper dolls again. We used to cut pictures dresses etc. out of the Sears and Roebuck catalogue. I bet most kids nowadays would scratch their head to that idea. lol This quilt is so unique, did you enter it in a quilt show?


I'm flattered Sandy, but no. I didn't think about entering it in a quilt show. I just love making them. I also made several oopsies and compromised at bit, I'm sure judges would have picked up my mistakes. Jane


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Marieta said:


> I am a quilter as well. Have been doing quilting since 2000. It is a passion of mine and I have made too many quilts to even mention, but here are a few pics to show. I love hand applique. Blue Bird was mad entirely by hand except for the two inner borders and the binding that were stitched. My winter quilt for my bed.


Marieta, your bluebird is gorgeous, what talent! Love your other quilt also and admire the amount of piecing you applied and the colour scheme. Piecing is not for me though, I stick to applique. Jane


----------



## Ozzie Jane

Sandy L Hurd said:


> Did you purchase a panel for the baby quilt? I think I would like to make one like that...... love it.


Yes Sandy. Most of the cot quilts started off with a panel except for the cloth book squares that I used in my nephews baby quilt. I was able to find some fabric with alphabet and small zoo animals that I appliqued and fussy cut to place in the borders.

In the centre of my nephews quilt, I also have a panel with a photo of the new born (Mason) with his parents and birthday, weight, length etc. that I put together on the computer and printed it on an A4 sized printable cotton sheet. My nephew and his wife really loved the idea. I also try to make the back as pretty as the front with matching or contrasting fabric. The labels I either hand embroider or use clipart designs on printable cotton sheets. Jane


----------



## bonniebb

beautiful quilts, I too love quilting.


----------



## Ellemck

Ellemck said:


> I love quilting, too.


Finished and delivered the quilt. I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Janeway

Ellemck said:


> Finished and delivered the quilt. I'm happy with the result.


Beautiful quilt! Love the colors.


----------



## gigi2014

I'm a beginner quilter. Your quilts are really pretty!


----------



## nanllg

Late post. I also quilt. Just this past Christmas I made 3 quilts for my oldest grandkids. Each varied in size but were basically twin size quilts. One grandson is 6'4" and had to add length and width for him. Do not have pics at present time to add but I am proud of the work I did. Now I have 2 more to make for youngest grandsons.


----------



## Janeway

nanllg said:


> Late post. I also quilt. Just this past Christmas I made 3 quilts for my oldest grandkids. Each varied in size but were basically twin size quilts. One grandson is 6'4" and had to add length and width for him. Do not have pics at present time to add but I am proud of the work I did. Now I have 2 more to make for youngest grandsons.


I'll bet they are beautiful so please find someone to post pictures if you don't know how as I would love to see your lovely work!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD

I have made the "Irish Chain Quilt" A "Puff" quilt, Yo-Yo quilts, & a Cathedral Window quilt. All of these were a wedding gift for members of our family, & grandchildren.
Into knitting now, which I enjoy. Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures, or I would. Enjoy your hobby!
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## Sandy L Hurd

OH, I am sure they are all very beautiful. I would love to see them! Maybe someone can help you post the pics sometime. Nice to hear from quilters from all over the world.


MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> I have made the "Irish Chain Quilt" A "Puff" quilt, Yo-Yo quilts, & a Cathedral Window quilt. All of these were a wedding gift for members of our family, & grandchildren.
> Into knitting now, which I enjoy. Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures, or I would. Enjoy your hobby!
> MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## Janeway

MRS. VERY GOOD said:


> I have made the "Irish Chain Quilt" A "Puff" quilt, Yo-Yo quilts, & a Cathedral Window quilt. All of these were a wedding gift for members of our family, & grandchildren.
> Into knitting now, which I enjoy. Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures, or I would. Enjoy your hobby!
> MRS. VERY GOOD


Would love to see your work. Love your user name!

:thumbup:


----------



## mama879

I posted this on another thread already. But here is my first quilt top all done. By the way I did not sew the feet onto the quilt they are my DH's. lol lol


----------



## Janeway

mama879 said:


> I posted this on another thread already. But here is my first quilt top all done. By the way I did not sew the feet onto the quilt they are my DH's. lol lol


Lovely!


----------



## Designer1234

I didn't do much traditional quilting, but did do art quilts. Not sure whether they belong here but here are 3 of them.


----------



## Designer1234

Marieta said:


> I am a quilter as well. Have been doing quilting since 2000. It is a passion of mine and I have made too many quilts to even mention, but here are a few pics to show. I love hand applique. Blue Bird was mad entirely by hand except for the two inner borders and the binding that were stitched. My winter quilt for my bed.


They are really lovely -- good work


----------



## kay1224

Hi, besides being a knitter,crocheted sewer, I am also a quilter. I started making quilts in the 70's and quilting the traditional way. Because I work as a night sitter for the elderly, I' limited on my time so my new interest in quilting is machine quilting. What type of quilting do you do? Have you tried the half square triangle quilts? I' m at work right now as I talk, so I'll post some pictures later. Welcome I look forward talking quilt talk to you and others on the forum.


----------



## Tallie9

This is the first quilt I ever made...circa 1980(Germany) ...Awful!.....just Awful!...Very large and heavy...Cotton with a dense cotton padding.....This quilt got passed around my family until it eventually returned to me like a bad penny....My sister....when she had possession of it....claimed she could place it over her 3 year old daughter and know she wouldn't fall out of bed(why?...because it was so heavy...she couldn't move!) ....
The pictures were taken probably in the late 90s(not by me) ...where the quilt was hung to cover a damaged wall....My ex liked the quilt ....so...I gave it to him with the understanding ... No Backsies!!!......and I then moved far away!


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't do much traditional quilting, but did do art quilts. Not sure whether they belong here but here are 3 of them.


I love the traditional quilts-- and there are so many posted here. Congratulations on them all.

Creating anything is so much fun and so worthwhile.

My best friend is a traditional quilter and both hand quilts and machine quilts. She just bought herself a long arm and you should see the work she does. Just beautiful.. I have one of her quilts and she has a couple of my wall hangings. It is great as we can each do our own thing and admire each other's work.


----------



## francine leroux

my husband is a hunter man......he will be so happy to receive it in gift........................good job i``
m do to quilting........bravo....


----------

